# Have I made a good choice?



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

I purchased an Optoma GT700 a few days ago for a new HT build. I did a lot of research but am still wondering if this is the right choice given all the parameters I have to work with- including, and most importantly- $$$.

When reading some of the other posts I ran across some important information that is needed for you guys to help in the screen forum.

* 1. Room dimensions- *

13'x19'. Screen has to be on the long (19') wall so I don't have a lot of distance for the PJ to be mounted from the screen. 

*2. Seating distance, and if multiple rows of seating, where is the prime seating distance going to be.*

Seating distance will be about 9'-10' from the screen. Basically at the back of the room with 2-3 chairs for me and the misses and maybe a few beanbags in front of us for the kiddos in the beginning and will probably put 3-4 chairs at the back of the room with a couch on a side wall in the future. I was also contemplating a 100" - 106" screen (diagonal).

* 3. Lighting conditions. This really is an important factor.*

This is an enclosed room so lighting is controlled. 

* 4. Viewing habits. Do you do most viewing with lights off? Do you only watch movies on the big screen? Will there be lighting on from time to time, and where is the lighting located in reference to the screen? Will there be any daytime viewing where sunlight is a concern? These are all very important when determining a screen and making a recommendation.*

I see us mostly watching movies on the pj screen followed by sports. We will have a 50" plasma mounted behind the screen for tv, gaming, and some sports. I say all this now but we may end up using it for everything once it's installed. I've never had a pj before. ;-) There will most likely be full lighting when watching sports and gaming but I would imagine the lights would be dimmed for movies. I very seldom see us watching movies in complete darkness.

5. What projector you have (if you already purchased one), and the exact brand and model.

I have purchased an Optoma GT700 and will have it in the next couple days. I am still open to suggestions but given the short distance I have to mount the pj I thought this one fit my budget and room the best. My budget is about $600.

When doing the calculator on projectorcentral, no matter what projector I plug in (given my budget of course) the viewing characteristics are never in the "green" area for optimal viewing. I'm always in the "red". Should this be a concern? Should I look at a gray screen or since I will probably have some light in the room is a white screen better?

Also, the projector is a 16:10 native aspect ratio. Should I go with a 16:9 screen for more flexibility?

I never imagined picking the right projector and screen would be so difficult. :help:

Thanks. Can't tell you how much I appreciate the help. So worried I'm going to mess something up.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The distance from my screen wall to the back wall is 13'..I'm using an Optoma HD65 and projecting onto a 106" scope screen..
I'm not familiar with the GT700 but it it has the same short focus lens, then it should be fine..

If you're going for a 16:9 screen then 100" should be fine..and if you're planning to have some light on in the room then a grey screen would be the better choice..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've just looked up the specs, on this GT700 and I see it's a gaming projector! which is a whole different ball game..no pun intended!
It has an incredibly short throw lens and even with a 100" screen, the projector is only 5' away!! :yikes:
So I guess it comes down to having a screen as big as you like or whatever you can fit into your room!

That' projector is not very practical for normal TV or film viewing and I would suggest looking for something else..and it's only 720p.
You can pick up an Optoma HD20 around the budget your looking at, which would give you the best of both worlds..


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Prof. said:


> I've just looked up the specs, on this GT700 and I see it's a gaming projector! which is a whole different ball game..no pun intended!
> It has an incredibly short throw lens and even with a 100" screen, the projector is only 5' away!! :yikes:
> So I guess it comes down to having a screen as big as you like or whatever you can fit into your room!
> 
> ...


Hi Prof. Thanks for the response. The Optoma HD20 looks like a great option but is about a $900 projector and out of my price range. I wasn't even considering a projector until someone mentioned it in a thread and now even $600 is pushing my budget. 

The reason I considered the GT700 is because it "is" a short-throw projector. I was only looking at about 8-9' of distance to mount the projector and when I plugged in the projectors in my price range (Epson hd705, Optoma hd65,hd66) the screen size was only like 70" and wasn't really worth it. So that's the reason I was contemplating the GT700.

I have since decided to move a door and will mount the projector on a different wall. I will have about 14' maximum to mount a projector. The Optoma hd66 mounted at 13' will give me a screen size of 113 sq. in. Do you think the Optoma would be a better choice given my mounting distance?

I also plugged in the Epson hd705 and at a distance of 11' 4" I have a screen size of 112 sq. in. The only problem with the Epson is that it is supposed to be mounted 8.5" below the top of the screen where the Optoma is supposed to be mounted 7.2" above the screen. 

It sounds like there are a lot of people who have the GT700 and are extremely happy with it. Is there a reason a "gaming" projector won't work for me? Is it that it's such a "short throw" projector? 

Also, I've never had a projector before so I don't really have anything to compare it to so do you think I should go with an Optoma hd66 instead and mount it at 13'? Can you tell me why exactly? Again, I'm very new at this and trying to understand and make the best decisions. Or if there is another option in the $600 or so price range I'll definitely look at it too.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Prof. said:


> I've just looked up the specs, on this GT700 and I see it's a gaming projector! which is a whole different ball game..no pun intended!
> It has an incredibly short throw lens and even with a 100" screen, the projector is only 5' away!! :yikes:
> So I guess it comes down to having a screen as big as you like or whatever you can fit into your room!
> 
> ...


Hey Prof. Just did some more research on the HD20 and I think it really does fit my room and specs to a "T". I did some looking around and actually found an Open Box HD20 for $765 so I snagged it. I will compare it with the GT700 and return the "loser" but I'm thinking the extra $125 for the HD20 is going to be well worth it for a better projector and 1080p capabilities.

Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I think you'll be very pleased with the HD20..It should fit your requirements very well and it's a very popular projector..
Let us know what you think of it..


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Prof. said:


> I think you'll be very pleased with the HD20..It should fit your requirements very well and it's a very popular projector..
> Let us know what you think of it..


I certainly will. I have a feeling I'll be very happy with the HD20 at the price I paid. I think I'll be glad I spent the extra $150 for the 1080p and more of a "home theater" projector. Thanks Prof.


----------

